# Beginner Questions



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

Greetings Everyone!

So, I am brand new to the SW tank hobby, but have kept FW tanks before. After seeing SW tanks in the LFS/LPS's I visit frequently, I guess you can say the SW bug finally bit me.

To give some specifics, I have a BioCube 14 gallon (I know, larger tanks are better, but I just don't have the room for my 100g dream one), 22.5 lbs of live rock (I hope this is enough) and 20lbs of dry aragonite sand. The sand is about 1 1/2 inches thick on the bottom of the tank.

I just started the tank today, so I know that it hasn't even begun to start cycling, and salinity is reading 1.028 (from what I read, just a tad high). I plan to let the tank sit over night, retest salinity, and do a water change if necessary tomorrow.

After doing a ton of research, I still have a couple of questions that even the LFS/LPS store workers couldn't answer for me.

1) I want to do a SW tank that features the inverts, like shrimp and snails...Do I HAVE to have fish in order for the tank to be healthy?

2) I understand that with the above tank inhabitants, would soft coral still be ok to put in? Or do I run the risk of a torturous death by the inverts?

3) After placing the live rock in with the salt water, I noticed white hair like things all over the rocks. What are these? Are they good or bad?

4) Do I need to replace any part of the BioCube's filtration system? I'm used to powerheads, and not the bio balls that came with the biocube.

5) I've read that in SW tanks, you should have a wavemaker or such added...Could I simply turn the return spout for the pump at an angle towards the top of the water? Kinda confused as to what exactly the wavemaker is supposed to do...

6) Lastly, after reading how the sump/refusium greatly adds to a small SW tank's stability in concerns to salinity and other levels, how would I go about attaching one to my tank? How would I ensure proper flow to and from said sump/refusium?

Thank you in advance for any and all help. As of right now, I plan on only letting the tank cycle (I'm figuring at least a month) before putting anything else animal-wise into the tank. As for tank critters, any ideas on what I can go research more and nag the pet store owners into getting would be great. I'm currently learning towards some fire and peppermint shrimp to begin with, but am VERY open to other ideas.

*c/p*


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi! 
So i'm new into the SW world and am at the same steps as you are. 

As i have been told and read online, people have recommended 1 pound per gallon of both live rock and sand. That said, it sounds like you have more than the minimum. 

I only know a few answers but have some of the same as you...

2) I think soft coral are compatible depending on the type. 

3) you'll need to post a pic of the hair like stuff to be sure but it could be a form of algea. sometimes bad, sometimes good depending on the type i think.. others will probably correct me. 

5)Wave makers change the flow rate of the water going through them.. like sea water swishing back and forth close to shore or reefs. Some coral need this, others do not. Be sure to find out what the specific corals you are getting need in this reguard. 

Lastly, check around the saltwater and reef start up forums here on the site. they are quite helpful and informational! (if you havent already)


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

First and foremost, welcome to the forum. 

Anwho let me try to answer some questions.



Akinaura said:


> 1) I want to do a SW tank that features the inverts, like shrimp and snails...Do I HAVE to have fish in order for the tank to be healthy?


not at all.



Akinaura said:


> 2) I understand that with the above tank inhabitants, would soft coral still be ok to put in? Or do I run the risk of a torturous death by the inverts?


you can indeed. Just chose carefully what you get 



Akinaura said:


> 3) After placing the live rock in with the salt water, I noticed white hair like things all over the rocks. What are these? Are they good or bad?


white hair........can you get a pic maybe?



Akinaura said:


> 4) Do I need to replace any part of the BioCube's filtration system? I'm used to powerheads, and not the bio balls that came with the biocube.


if bealsbob hops on this thread, he will tell you to convert the middle chamber into a small little refugium, and I would have to agree with him.



Akinaura said:


> 5) I've read that in SW tanks, you should have a wavemaker or such added...Could I simply turn the return spout for the pump at an angle towards the top of the water? Kinda confused as to what exactly the wavemaker is supposed to do...


I think wavemakers are just a play to take your money, nothing a couple power heads can't handle. Make sure your water top is choppy and you're good.



Akinaura said:


> 6) Lastly, after reading how the sump/refusium greatly adds to a small SW tank's stability in concerns to salinity and other levels, how would I go about attaching one to my tank? How would I ensure proper flow to and from said sump/refusium?


refer to 4


----------

